# Anno 1404 keine Verbindung zum Server



## Niza (17. Juni 2011)

Hi zusammen 

Heute am 17.6.2011

Die Arbeiten heute am Server weswegen das Spiel Online nicht funktioniert und man sein Profil Online nicht richtig verwenden kann
laut Forum:
Siehe link
Verbindung zum Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden - Thema

Über sowas rege ich mich immer auf wenn Server down sind aber kommt bei Ubisoft zum Glück nicht so oft vor .

Dann bleibt nur warten und geduldig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Niza


----------

